# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog care sheet?

## rodofruin

i am looking for a quality tomato frog care sheet, does anyone have a link or an idea where to look for one.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  You can Google "Tomato frog care" and will get a few hits.  Most are short with little info like this one:  Tomato Frog.  What I would do is read our excellent Pacman care article and follow that with these changes: keep enclosure humidity at 80% and the temperature at 70-75F (lower range for babies).  Love these frogs; but my place gets a bit too warm in summer for them.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## rodofruin

Thank you for the link it has better info than others i have seen it was hard to find a more comprehensive one. i was origionally going off pacman care sheet but noticed tomato frog was more active and  wasn't sure if the pet store gave me right info for tank size/humidity/heat/lighting.

----------


## Kabikano

Oh, so similar to the Pacmans huh??? I may have a go at them! Communal?

----------


## Carlos

> Oh, so similar to the Pacmans huh??? I may have a go at them! Communal?


Sorry missed your question  :Frown:  !  Yes, Tomato frogs can be kept together.  Just make sure they are similar sized to avoid cannibalism  :EEK!:  .

----------

